# Exercise is Key!



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I just bought a mountain bike the other day and have been riding so much that now after day 4 my muscles are so sore all over that I must rest up. 

Anyway, rigorous daily exercise and a healthy lifestyle is what will ultimately help me get over this cr*p. It's very good.

It's weird how I feel after exercise, I used to get this way after I'd come back from skating too. I just feel all confident and happy and an 'I don't give a f**k' attitude is present. It really is an awesome thing. Must be all those released endorphins and stuff. 

Exercise > Meds imo. 
CBT + Exercise + Healthy Lifestyle = WIN!


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I can relate to this. Usually after I exercise or do something physically intense, I feel a lot more open and energetic. I think complete lack of energy on most days is one reason I'm the way I am.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

I never really thought exercise was a big deal for mood until I missed like three days in a row and felt like total crap, I love working out! I feel great the whole day. It's funny that working out really hard makes you more energetic...


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

It's very true. Ever since I started working out alot. I've done alot of things I never thought I could do. I find it easier to accpet challenges and push myself because of it. I feel more confident in the way I look and calmer.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Phibes said:


> I just bought a mountain bike the other day and have been riding so much that now after day 4 my muscles are so sore all over that I must rest up.
> 
> Anyway, rigorous daily exercise and a healthy lifestyle is what will ultimately help me get over this cr*p. It's very good.
> 
> ...


I cycle a lot too. Totally love it.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

you're absolutely right. I'm starting to go out rollerblading and running during the night. One day i'll have the confidence to go during the day!


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

Exercise is fantastic! I do have to force myself to go to the gym but once I'm there and finished, I feel great. 

Yoga is what's helping me with SA.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been going to the gym for the last month and absolutely love the challenge aspect of strength training! It's great to have goals and to shoot for something! Supposedly, exercise is good for stress too but I really haven't noticed a difference. However, sometimes I’m stressed at work and can’t wait to pound the hell out of a few dumbbells!


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Right after I exercised I met my new roommate. I think exercising helped me feel more calm during that situation. It helped me let go of some pent up anxiety and frustration.


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

Acclaimed author and psychologist Tal Ben Shahar (you may have heard of him as the "happiness professor" who teaches the most popular course at Harvard; and he wrote "Happier" and "The Pursuit of Perfect", which I highly recommend) sez he would flat out refuse to treat someone who wasn't exercising regularly. That's the absolute minimum we should be doing that will bring us up to baseline before further improvements can be made. It's how we've been wired since cavemen days where physical exertion was a necessary and daily ordeal.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My piano teacher was just telling me today that I had to look for some sort of relaxing physical exercise to help with the anxiety.


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

I started going to the gym regularly in May this year (doing cardio and strength training). I usually go with my boyfriend as I could not face going alone. However, last week, I have conquered that and made it to the gym twice on my own!! :clap

Anyway, that said, although I am glad I am exercising for my physical health, I don't get that elated, energized feeling afterwards. I do get a bit of a sense of accomplishment and I'm glad I'm doing it but that's about it... It has not helped my SA.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

my take on this is that you should depend on physical shape to feel good but it DOES make you feel really good


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Exercise helps a lot. It's been more effective than most of the pills I've taken. It also boosts confidence because when you demonstrate more control over your own health and body, you may feel more confident that you can have more control over other things.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Exercise made me more depressed. Im not sure if the exercise is fighting it but i ended up feeling less invigorated and tired. :um


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

Exercise benefits most in moderation.

A 45 minute brisk walk is enough to suffice for most. Don't overdo it. Don't underdo it.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Totally agree! I just got back from swimming and lifting weights at the gym and my mood is better and my self-esteem has practically doubled!:clap


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love swimming. Exercise is a big key.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Release of dopamine and Seratonin, comparable to a drug fix. To get this feeling you have to really go at it with everything you have, to the point where lactic acid slows you down feels best. I find swimming, jogging or kickboxing are bestat acheiving this in my opinion.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

For a while you feel invincible and a lot of that lasts throughout the day but not all of it. I just wish I had that feeling STRAIGHT after doing it for the rest of my life.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, I feel great after a workout.


----------



## KPK (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep I'm 15 in high school and I discovered that exercise helps greatly (well, most of the time). I would just walk around with my lonesome self during lunch and then when I got to my next class and lunch was over, I observed that my social anxiety loosened up.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Exercise does help but i always, like everything loose all motivation. It happens to everything i do, loose motivation. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Exercise releases endorphins, get that runners high and makes u feel good. I always feel much better and energetic after working out


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

I started going on power walks, and then jogs in late 2007 to lose weight (I lost about 25kg in total). But the serotonin exercise releases has been one of my main theurpatic for over two years! I guess this is why I've been down lately, as my workout routine at the gym has been shattered since returning to my university town.

I feel most healthy in the mind when working out, whether it be strength training or cardio. I like to work out my brain at the same time as I work out my body - saying to myself positive things as I work out, hence making me try my best to work out, and then think positive thoughts. I.e. You are just as good as everyone else, your future is what you make it, you are in control of your mind etc.


----------



## Wael (Oct 31, 2009)

Absolutely... Exercise makes wonders to mental heath. Just avoid all sorts of worries after the exercise so the positive effect will last longer. The body and the ability is there so we all should use it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

fredbloggs02 said:


> For a while you feel invincible and a lot of that lasts throughout the day but not all of it. I just wish I had that feeling STRAIGHT after doing it for the rest of my life.


I know, I agree! I wish that feeling I get for an hour after I work out was present _all_ the time and was a lasting effect, but I think in general throughout the day I feel much better about myself just because I know I did work out (which makes me feel somewhat accomplished), not to mention I have a lot more energy.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was better all last year until June when my boyfriend and I broke up... ya know.. it wasn't as much the depression over the breakup as it was that we used to walk these 15 minute miles (3-4 miles) 3-4 times a week and it really felt great.... it motivated me to eat healthier and I lost like 40 lbs ... I was the healthiest I've been in years.

Why can't I make myself walk alone... I've tried but I just can't... if my niece comes up we walk but that is rare.... it isn't the same with my son - he's 11 - wish that worked, and I have a neighbor who says she is 'gonna' start walking and we could walk together but she hasn't committed yet either.

So I just don't ... I really wish I could find someone to walk with to get back that feeling of endorphins and exhilaration. I guess a walking park would be maybe where I could meet someone ... I should go ... but it is really uncomfortable and scary to go alone.... I hate that.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I been sick for the last week and a half so i have been driving everywhere instead of biking. Plus, I haven't lifted in that time. My mood is abysmal now. I'm gonna head to the gym tomorrow evening. Thank goodness. It's also nice to see healthy, attractive females at the gym.


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

caflme said:


> I was better all last year until June when my boyfriend and I broke up... ya know.. it wasn't as much the depression over the breakup as it was that we used to walk these 15 minute miles (3-4 miles) 3-4 times a week and it really felt great.... it motivated me to eat healthier and I lost like 40 lbs ... I was the healthiest I've been in years.
> 
> Why can't I make myself walk alone... I've tried but I just can't... if my niece comes up we walk but that is rare.... it isn't the same with my son - he's 11 - wish that worked, and I have a neighbor who says she is 'gonna' start walking and we could walk together but she hasn't committed yet either.
> 
> So I just don't ... I really wish I could find someone to walk with to get back that feeling of endorphins and exhilaration. I guess a walking park would be maybe where I could meet someone ... I should go ... but it is really uncomfortable and scary to go alone.... I hate that.


Buy a treadmill or use a Leslie Sansone tape and do indoor walking. I used to LOVE outdoor walking but I know what you mean, it isn't safe to walk alone and the friends I used to walk with, they aren't my friends anymore and I do the Leslie Sansone tapes now.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Mmmm, endorphins and muscle tone...addicting to say the least.


----------

